# Cheapest available Channel Crossings



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I can see on the forum lots of queries and comments about the cheapest channel crossings. 
I feel that they appear under so many different headings that one has often to trawl through lots of information before finding the most up to date information.
Given this, would it be worth listing all the various deals under one heading, keeping the information current, and keeping it as a sticky? 
If this could be done it would prove a much more efficient way of gaining easy access to such information, and it would avoid the need to trawl through lots of stuff that is often passed it's sell by date. 
Obviously it would require editing to ensure that the information was relevant at any given time, but if it is possible it would be much more user friendly. 
Does this suggestion have any support amongst members and forum staff?

David


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A fair idea David but aren't there too many variables to make this of use, or feasible? For example lengths of outfits vary considerably, height would also be an issue, and some people tow a car or trailer. People may also have too travel at certain times of the day or the year and these have a considerable bearing on prices.

Nah-much too complicated I fear


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Wouldn't this be a great idea. However, I think it would involve someone full time as the prices (even for the same vehicle) can change hourly :roll: 

Even for the same details at the same time a fare can be very different if using one of the Clubs as an agent. 

Also, what would I do with all the time saved trawling through the various web-sites for my best value crossing :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue

P.S. Just thought - the "Frequent traveller" fares would need to be included as well as lots I do not know about because I do not fall into that category.


----------

